# Issue with Fortnite and NV clean install 1.9.0



## Zhunter5000 (Apr 9, 2021)

After installing the latest nvidia driver for an RTX 2080TI on NV Clean Install 1.9.0 (with the 3 experimental tweaks selected), it fails to lunch and says:

"A D3D11-compatible GPU (Feature Level 11.0, Shader Model 5.0) is required to run the engine", and:

"Easy Anti Cheat, Untrusted system file (C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_7c3c24d7235d00ca\nvldumdx.dll).

Reverting to 1.8.0 and installing the same way fixes this problem.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah, some tweaks in NVCleanstall modify nv_dispi.inf, which EAC catches as "untrusted system file".

For now, no choice other than to install without the experimental tweaks


----------



## Zhunter5000 (Apr 9, 2021)

As I said before, 1.8.0 works fine with the experimental tweaks on Fortnite so I'll have to revert for the time being. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 9, 2021)

Zhunter5000 said:


> As I said before, 1.8.0 works fine with the experimental tweaks on Fortnite so I'll have to revert for the time being. Thanks for letting me know.


Oops, I misread. Will research what the difference is and how to work around it


----------



## Zhunter5000 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 10, 2021)

how interesting, looks like NVIDIA is signing that file with an expired signature


----------



## exadeci (Apr 14, 2021)

I have the same issue with Easy Anti-Cheat after upgrading to NVClean 1.9 and it was fine with 1.8

Using 1.8 to re-install the driver with all checked works fine I can launch it again.

And the dll still has the same 2019 validity


----------



## Eriol (Apr 18, 2021)

Same issue with fresh install off Windows 10 Pro + 466.11 nvidia driver installed with NVCleanstall 1.9.0.
Game is Gears 5, Easy Anti-Cheat blocking nvldumdx.dll then game try to start with Microsoft Basic Render driver.
Reinstalled with NVCleanstall 1.8.0, during installation Windows ask if untrusted driver can be installed but then the game starts properly.

Previous NVCleanstall versions (don't remember which one I used, maybe 1.7.0) doesn't have either issues.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 18, 2021)

1.7.0: uses a very slow signing method
1.8.0: uses a faster method
1.9.0: uses another method to avoid the "untrusted driver" popup

long learning process


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 20, 2021)

Same thing happens to me when trying to run Paladins, EAC error about the same .dll. Gonna keep using 1.8.0 for now.


----------



## heliormarques (Apr 28, 2021)

I have the same issues with the 1.9 version, the game was Enlisted, and the same dll got flagged by easy anti-cheat.
Installing the previous 1.8 and re-installing the same driver with expert tweaks I always used without problems didn't fix my problem, I had to uncheck all expert tweaks in order for it to work.


----------



## paz (May 4, 2021)

An option to choose between these signing methods would be nice, since I need my driver to be "trusted" by these anticheats


----------



## W1zzard (May 4, 2021)

paz said:


> An option to choose between these signing methods would be nice, since I need my driver to be "trusted" by these anticheats


Yeah that's the plan, if I can't figure out a better way


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2021)

[Test Build] Improved Driver Signing Options
					

This build adds an option to use an EAC-compatible signing method. Please test and feedback




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Zhunter5000 (Jun 8, 2021)

Late reply, but this test build works, thanks.


----------

